# Ports problem fetching files from FTP locations



## mbr661 (Jun 14, 2009)

Any help will be appreciated.

When trying to install any app from ports, my system only fetches files from HTTP servers.  It fails to fetch files from any ftp sites: Operation timed out or transfer timed out.

I have port 21 open at the router and PF ruleset all commented out.

I'm running a fresh install FreeBSD 7.1. I have used the same CDs to install previous systems and did not have the same problem before.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mbr661 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Solved---user error *

My modem has a setting for allowing FTP.  It was unchecked, my mistake


----------

